# Clean Brushes and Combs



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

How do you guys clean your brushes and combs? how often? 

I’m cleaning mine with antibacterial soap and water. Does anyone use any of these: Barbicide product, bleach, rubbing alcohol, or sterilize with hot water or is that too much, too harsh?

I have CC wood pin brush, comb (and slicker but I hardly every use it) and Greyhound comb, I would like for them to last for years especially since they weren’t cheap. Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I just use hot water and Palmolive. That should be enough to kill germs and remove any oils. I don't use anything harsher because I use my comb to clean out the eye gunk and I don't want it to irritate her eyes. As a groomer I used a professional grade disinfectant spray, since the tools are used on many, many dogs and we don't want to spread contagious things around, but with one dog that is not a concern.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

atsilvers27 said:


> I just use hot water and Palmolive. That should be enough to kill germs and remove any oils. I don't use anything harsher because I use my comb to clean out the eye gunk and I don't want it to irritate her eyes. As a groomer I used a professional grade disinfectant spray, since the tools are used on many, many dogs and we don't want to spread contagious things around, but with one dog that is not a concern.


Thank you for the reply - nice to know a groomer approves of soap and water. Just like you said my biggest concern is getting rid of germs and oils. How long should it soak?


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Not that long. If the material is wood then exposure to water could wear it out - dep on how the wood is treated. If you want to soak then just a couple of minutes would be fine.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

huh ... it never even crossed my mind to wash Tillie's combs!!! lol
Bad doggie mama! sigh. lol


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

There is a product that is supposed to be good for cleaning toys and bowls, would that maybe work? 
I use hand sanitizer (alcohol based) on the combs sometimes. And if I need to use scissors to deal with 'poopy butt' I have a separate pair and I use hand sanitizer on them afterwards. 

What about one of those UV sanitizers? Ive seen the big wands and also the smaller toothbrush size.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

I clean all the hair out and then put them in the dishwasher! Probably not that hygienic but then when your dog licks your face it's not hygienic - who cares!


----------

